# If you are a bull elk on the Wasatch...please read!



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Dear Mr. Wasatch Bull,

I missed a few years when I got distracted by girls and college so I only had 9 points but it took me 15 years to draw a muzzy tag to come hunt you. Be warned you are not safe! 
I have been watching you for most of the summer and I know many of the spots you like to hang out in. I also know that much like I was distracted in the past you too are now distracted by girls. They will get in you trouble every time!

I'm happy that you made it through the archery and rifle seasons but now I am coming for you. Take cover, keep low, be quiet, and stay away from that sweet sound of the ladies and you may be ok but I fear you will be unable to stay away. Likely the last experience you will have is hearing a loud boom, seeing a cloud of smoke from the source of the sound all while trying to find that sweet voice you went looking for.

I promise to use your meat to feed my family for a while and we will proudly display your likeness in our home so that many generations of my family may understand how great you once were. 

I will start coming for you in just a couple of days now so if you have things you need to take care of you better get them done.

See you soon,

Bullsnot


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I like it!!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

bullsnot said:


> Dear Mr. Wasatch Bull,
> 
> I missed a few years when I got distracted by girls and college so I only had 9 points but it took me 15 years to draw a muzzy tag to come hunt you. Be warned you are not safe!
> I have been watching you for most of the summer and I know many of the spots you like to hang out in. I also know that much like I was distracted in the past you too are now distracted by girls. They will get in you trouble every time!
> ...


Dear Mr. Bullsnot,

I regret to inform you that Mr.Monster Wasatch Bull is currently not available. This is his reproductive organs speaking and I have temporarily taken over and plan on doing so until about late November. A lot of people have been refering to me as being a huge "RICHARD" but I must say that I am out for the ladies and have no concern for you and your little smoke pole antics. Your presence in my domain will be disregarded and I wish you the best of luck on your endeavors. As for me I will be getting lucky on an hourly basis... Do you think you really have what it takes to get lucky just once? 15 years is a long time to wait.... I am flattered that you consider me worth the wait, but I am looking to statisfy a few other "first timers" if you know what I mean...

p.s. if it is my flesh that you are after I will go ahead and season it with my urine and any other powerfull glands that I come across so that if you do succeed you will be reminded that I still win......


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Nambaster.............that was great! SO TRUE! I couldnt even eat the one I shot in 2010. That P.S. made me LOL  . However the spike I shot during the archery hunt sure is good.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Good post, best of luck to ya Bulls.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Let me know when you get it down and I will be there to help you haul it out.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Opening morning bull.....guess this guy didn't read the letter!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Well done Kris! Glad your hunt was fun and you got a chance to de-stress from the everyday grind of life. Ain't it grand?! ;-)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Best limited entry spike I've ever seen. You're right, Randy, the Wasatch is STRUGGLING!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

good luck on your hunt. hope you kill a monster.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

WTF just happened?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Best limited entry spike I've ever seen. You're right, Randy, the Wasatch is STRUGGLING!


There are certainly places on the Wasatch that have changed dramatically .. 
For the better,, and worse.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Best limited entry spike I've ever seen. You're right, Randy, the Wasatch is STRUGGLING!
> ...


Just giving you a little grief. Great bull, Kris!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> good luck on your hunt. hope you kill a monster.


Hunt's over, that is the monster.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Be sure and send that tooth in Kris...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Be sure and send that tooth in Kris...


After you wipe the milk foam off it... :mrgreen: Nice job buddy!  Yummy!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

a 12x11?

12 inches on one side and 11 on the other...


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

OK that was funny, wheres the real bull? :lol: 

Or were you just trying to sand bag the Bull Age Ratios on the Wasatch :shock: :lol:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> OK that was funny, wheres the real bull? :lol:
> 
> Or were you just trying to sand bag the Bull Age Ratios on the Wasatch :shock: :lol:


I saw , and know of , a number of young bulls harvested on the LE Wasatch
elk hunt this year .. PLUS a large number of UN-punched tags ...

We'll see tag cuts on the Wasatch for 2013.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm gonna call your bluff since your wearing orange there!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> USMARINEhuntinfool said:
> 
> 
> > OK that was funny, wheres the real bull? :lol:
> ...


Why would there be any tag cuts on the Wasatch if there was a large number of "UN-punched tags?" This would mean fewer bulls were harvest therefore more bulls surviving the hunts. The Wasatch unit has a lot of bulls on this unit. It's not going downhill.

Bullsnot will post his huge bull soon. This was from a spike elk hunt opening morning from a previous hunt.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice bull!  o-||


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Dear Bullsnot,

Can you please give me the GPS coordinants to the fountain of youth. You sure appear a few years younger after one week of hunting your LE.   NOW POST THE PICTURE YO. o-|| o-||


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

pheaz said:


> Dear Bullsnot,
> 
> Can you please give me the GPS coordinants to the fountain of youth. You sure appear a few years younger after one week of hunting your LE.   NOW POST THE PICTURE YO. o-|| o-||


40.08282,-111.318227


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

You gotta be careful though cause an old naked guy hangs out there sometimes.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> goofy elk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slayer, the problem is they don't manage by a unit having "a lots of bulls" or population. They manage by avg age of harvest. If lots of people harvest youngers bulls. The age objective goes down......which in turn leads to tag cuts until they age back up.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Here he is from a different angle. :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice fronts...amazing thirds! Great bull!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Great bull! Congrats!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Yup, great lookin' critter. That muzzy looks like it did some real damage! Congrats.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on an exceptional bull!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

That's better! Very nice.


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

Amazing color on the antlers there. Great bull!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

pheaz said:


> Dear Bullsnot,
> 
> Can you please give me the GPS coordinants to the fountain of youth. You sure appear a few years younger after one week of hunting your LE.


I never go to camp without a good facial cream. Your body is a temple Pheaz.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet bull!! I love the character.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

stillhunterman said:


> Yup, great lookin' critter. That muzzy looks like it did some real damage! Congrats.


Sorry about the blood. In the excitement of the moment we all blew it off but I will tell you that 300 gr SST is some fine elk medicine. We recovered the bullet just under the hide in the shoulder on the other side and the thing must've weighed 200 grains. Top perfectly mushroomed and the core was 100% intact. He didn't go far.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

If your help would have cleaned him up first.... It sure is hard to get good help now-days. Well done on a fine bull and great experience.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Your right, that is a much better angle


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

bullsnot said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Bullsnot,
> ...


 ^^ :lol: :lol: ^^ . Nice bull I love the fronts.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

That's one good lookin' bull! Congrats!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

That angle is better. It adds quite a bit to the main beam length. :shock:


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Great Bull Kris! It's amazing how a different angle on the camera adds 300 inches.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice work! :O||:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> If your help would have cleaned him up first.... It sure is hard to get good help now-days. Well done on a fine bull and great experience.


Why you always picking on me? :mrgreen:


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Because you can take it....


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Not my best work... dont have alot of time to mess with it today.

[attachment=0:18jvz75m]My%20bull%207%20small.jpg[/attachment:18jvz75m]

-DallanC


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks pretty good Dallan!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Lots of work was put into getting that bull on the ground and then getting him out. It was an awesome hunt. Congrats to you Kris on a fine specimen and thansk for letting me be a part of it.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Bullsnot,
Did you get my last PM?


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

That's a great Bull, nice job!!!! U put in ur time and it paid off.. great times for u...


----------

